# Tito's training journal, week 1



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Today was our first real lesson. 
This is going to be VERY addicting!
First, I cannot say enough good things about the trainer, Dan. He so obviously customizes the lesson to the individual dog/handler team. He's exactly what I was looking for, and I am so glad to have found him.
Very hot out today, muggy, even early this morning. Dan is very aware of the heat, and took several breaks for Tito to sit in the shade and have a drink of water. Also he takes the time to explain the "big picture" to me every time we do something, so that what we're doing makes sense and I see where we're heading with it. 
Ok, I have to slip a brag in. Dan is not used to working with obedience dogs, LOL. He wanted to slip in a few collar pops (with a choke collar) in preparation for using the e-collar, which is still several weeks down the road. So he had Tito heel around the yard with him for a while. I was chuckling softly to myself (although I admit, very proud) because Tito heeled right next to him, head up, looking at Dan's face, and sat promptly every time he stopped. Did the changes of pace without any problem. Did the swing finish and responded to all hand signals promptly and correctly. Finally Dan turned to me and said, "ok, I can see we're going to have to challenge him a little more than this to set him up for a collar correction". Heehee, I was loving it. 
Worked on casting left, right, back. That was more training me than Tito, he showed me how he does his hand signals and why. Tito already has a pretty good concept of casting at a close distance from the utility gloves and the directed jumping, so it's not much of a jump for his brain to understand field casting. Note, I mean understand, not be reliable on it yet.
We were going to work on his "hold", but he really has a pretty solid hold so we let that go. Dan put his hand in Tito's mouth, hand on his collar to "steady him", but silly Tito didn't even flinch, didn't fuss, didn't try to pull away. With a bumper in his mouth you can smack the bumper pretty hard and he won't drop it.
Worked on the whistle a bit, he has a basic understanding of it now but is far from what I would consider solid. He'll come in from a short distance (we're not allowing him off the long line yet for whistle work), and sit when whistled to sit. 
Still couldn't swim him because we are showing in breed all this weekend and I didn't want to take a chance on him getting limp tail, so we put that off until next week. Dan was very understanding about it.
The trainer used a powder powered launcher a few times to see how Tito would react to the VERY LOUD shot sound, and I was amazed...Tito didn't even flinch, he went out for the bumper right away when sent, but here's the thing...he already remembered from last week at our evaluation that gun shot = bird. So he went out and started hunting up a bird. Of course there wasn't one! Poor guy had to settle for bringing back in the lousy ol' bumper instead!
Soo.....
We went out 'in the field" to see what kind of marking instinct he has.
And WOW, can that dog mark (now remember, these were only singles, and only about 30-40 yards away, in about human thigh high grass). He went right to within a couple feet of the bird every time. We were using shackled ducks. Again, it was so amazing to see the instinct come out. He just knew what to do, watched the bird fall and was on it right in the right area. I was simply amazed. 
BUT
coming back in to me, he couldn't have walked much slower if he was carrying a 50 pound weight! Dan explained that there are 2 things going on here. First, he said, Tito has no experience with the best way to hold a duck, and he didn't have a very efficient hold. But more so, he had that "look" in his eye (which I saw, too) that said "ok, I'm bringing you this duck because I know I HAVE to, but I know you're going to take it away from me, and it's MY duck, and I WANT it, waaaaahhhh". The trainer explained that once Tito learns that as soon as he gets back with that duck he's going to go get ANOTHER one, he'll speed up. But I did put a long line on him and hurry his butt up for the next couple, shorter, retrieves.
I'm just so excited about learning all these new things, and under the kind, wonderful guidance of an excellent trainer!
The only bad thing is we are gone at dog shows 5 of the next 7 days, won't have much chance to work of this stuff.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm going to enjoy reading Tito's training thread! He is just amazing. I'm sure he'll get the hang about bringing the duck back a little faster--too funny!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I loved your summary of today. Good Job Tito! I think you need to take video next week!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

How exciting! And yes, I'm finding field can be very addictive.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I second the request for a video!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool! Fun to read your progress.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go Tito! I have been told that goldens are more likely than labs to one to show off or keep their 'prizes.' Scout will run straight past me and prance around in a little 'look what I got' circle before coming in sometimes. Tito probably has too good obedience background on him to do that


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Good job Tito! I'm looking forward to more reports too!

Do you have a specific hunt test or WC test that you are going to enter him in--a particular test by the end of the year? How cool would that be to finish the year with a hunt title!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I could read your training posts all day! One thing I have found helpful, is to take pictures of your set ups and include them in your journal. This way you can document distance with a visual of the layout. I would try to post an example, but don't know if it would work. A video would be great! I'd love to see Tito in action. As soon as he "gets" the game, he will speed up. Also you could play field dog while at the show, or in the evening, find a school, to break up the day.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

That sounds like a fantastic lesson for both you and Tito!!!

When do we get to see a picture of Tito and a duck?!?!?! Soooooooooon, puleaseeeeee!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I love reading about your session. I'm learning a lot about it through them! Again, wtg, TITO!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - the trainer sounds great! and it sounds like Tito is doing wonderfully  I agree with the others - pictures please


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the trainer has suggested that I video the lessons, too. I told him that would require buying a video camera....does anyone have any suggestions for a relatively inexpensive one that would get the job done? 
I will try to get some photos, but Dan really keeps us moving. I'm sure he won't mind, though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

At this point, I'm keeping a list of upcoming tests but it's really much too soon to decide when he'll be ready to enter. 
I had wanted to enter the WC that IowaGold posted about, June 13, but Dan told me NO WAY should I enter Tito in it. I was very disappointed, but understood what he was saying.
He told me (ok, another brag coming up) that, if I had a so-so dog, he'd say go ahead and let him slop through it, because Tito will probably pass without a problem. But he said that Tito has so much potential he hates to see him go out and do it "his way" even once. He says that goldens are so smart (which we already knew, didn't we??) that they learn real fast that you can't correct them during a hunt test/WC etc. and they can form a bad habit in just one outing. Bad habits are much harder to break than it is to never allow it in the first place. He said he hopes I will set my goals as a MH for Tito, and I need to keep the big picture in mind.
I was disappointed, but have to put my trust in the trainer. Well yesterday when I saw Tito coming back so slowly with that bird, with that "MY bird" look in his eyes, only overridden by his solid obedience background, I knew exactly what Dan was talking about. 
So could he pass a WC? Yes, probably. But I can see it could potentially cause a lot of problems, so I won't be entering him until Dan says he's ready. And at this point, I have no idea when that will be, because I don't know how fast he/we will progress. 
But yes, I'd LOVE to have a hunt title by the end of the year 



rappwizard said:


> Good job Tito! I'm looking forward to more reports too!
> 
> Do you have a specific hunt test or WC test that you are going to enter him in--a particular test by the end of the year? How cool would that be to finish the year with a hunt title!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

one thing I forgot to say, we are training with the e-collar on all the time now, although we are weeks away from using it turned on. Just getting him used to associating it with having fun.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

As I said in another thread...I do love my little cannon powershot elph camera....it does a fairly decent job with video and at $150ish or less...It's been a great purchase for me. It picks up sound REALLY well, so even when I'm quite far off, the cues I give are recorded loud and clear. It does a great job of ..uh...rough handling. I keep it in my pocket when we go out walking or to the pastures for training. It gets a bit wet and keeps working. It gets a bit dirty and washes off fine. It's got left out a few nights and the dew has not yet killed it. I've dropped it, it's got blown over and knocked over by dogs and just keeps working. One of these days it won't... but it's had a good life!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

So the concept in training is very similar to obedience--or to the top obedience handlers--they train all the way up to Utility and they do not enter their pups until they can master the advanced commands. Then they go into Novice, breeze through that, Open, same thing, and then on to Utility--am I correct on that?

When I was taking obedience privates, my instructor said that was the best way to train--she said it was boring to a lot of dogs to train only for novice, then only for open, then only for utility. I guess training for hunt tests is the same way? (and of course, this is depending on the dog--I would assume for some, the beginning title is the goal, and perhaps the only attainable goal--in both venues).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, it appears that way. We're already working on casting, which is not really a JH level skill, so I think the trainer isn't going to want him in hunt tests for quite a while. In AKC hunt tests, you don't need a JH in order to get the SH, so I guess in theory you could just skip the JH altogether.




rappwizard said:


> So the concept in training is very similar to obedience--or to the top obedience handlers--they train all the way up to Utility and they do not enter their pups until they can master the advanced commands. Then they go into Novice, breeze through that, Open, same thing, and then on to Utility--am I correct on that?
> 
> When I was taking obedience privates, my instructor said that was the best way to train--she said it was boring to a lot of dogs to train only for novice, then only for open, then only for utility. I guess training for hunt tests is the same way? (and of course, this is depending on the dog--I would assume for some, the beginning title is the goal, and perhaps the only attainable goal--in both venues).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks! Can you tell me about how much video time it takes? And something that is okay with rough handling is right up my alley!



RedDogs said:


> As I said in another thread...I do love my little cannon powershot elph camera....it does a fairly decent job with video and at $150ish or less...It's been a great purchase for me. It picks up sound REALLY well, so even when I'm quite far off, the cues I give are recorded loud and clear. It does a great job of ..uh...rough handling. I keep it in my pocket when we go out walking or to the pastures for training. It gets a bit wet and keeps working. It gets a bit dirty and washes off fine. It's got left out a few nights and the dew has not yet killed it. I've dropped it, it's got blown over and knocked over by dogs and just keeps working. One of these days it won't... but it's had a good life!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> one thing I forgot to say, we are training with the e-collar on all the time now, although we are weeks away from using it turned on. Just getting him used to associating it with having fun.


Is he going to put Tito through FF?

BTW, I have a flip video and it is not bad for the price. It has a USB drive so it makes uploading videos pretty quick.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> the trainer has suggested that I video the lessons, too. I told him that would require buying a video camera....does anyone have any suggestions for a relatively inexpensive one that would get the job done?
> I will try to get some photos, but Dan really keeps us moving. I'm sure he won't mind, though.


I have a Panasonic Lumix Camera. It has a good video setting and has come down in price since I bought it 2 years ago. I've even seen it in Sam's Club. It's about $150 or so. Get the biggest SD memory card you can and you shouldn't have trouble taking video.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

It'll be great to follow along with the Tito in his training. And the video would be great! 

Maybe keep us posted on when he does his field trials so that we can attend..... if they allow spectators?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you need a decent Zoom? If so a Nikon P-80, P-90 or P-100 would do great. The P-100 will be more expensive but check Amazon or ebay for earlier models. I love my P-80 for a point/shoot with a good zoom lens. Hubby has a P-90 but covets my P-80 even though his zoom lens is much more advanced. 

If you don't need a great zoom feature--the Flip cams are handy and easy, though mine only takes 30 minutes of video. I have an early version and I guess they have 60 minute ones now. 

Yes, we need video!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like lots of fun! I look forward to hearing about your training as well!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

His own version of FF, yes. 
It's rather funny, for 3 years I've refused to have anything to do with FF or ear pinching in obedience because I was afraid of how Tito would react to it. The trainer gave Tito an ear pinch last week (his ear pinch is very mild compared to what our obedience trainers do) and Tito didn't even lift an eye. The trainer said, "my, we're rather stoic, aren't we??". And all this time I was worried about it, the silly dog didn't even feel it.




GoldenSail said:


> Is he going to put Tito through FF?
> 
> BTW, I have a flip video and it is not bad for the price. It has a USB drive so it makes uploading videos pretty quick.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They welcome specatators, and we'd love to see you again!
Tito will be doing hunt tests, not field trials, btw. The field trials are for the really really good dogs!!!!





Kelbys'Dad said:


> It'll be great to follow along with the Tito in his training. And the video would be great!
> 
> Maybe keep us posted on when he does his field trials so that we can attend..... if they allow spectators?


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> They welcome specatators, and we'd love to see you again!
> Tito will be doing hunt tests, not field trials, btw. The field trials are for the really really good dogs!!!!


Ooops ..... sorry, hunt tests. My inexperience in this area is showing.:slap:

And Tito is a really really good boy!


----------

